# New community project focusing on Ruskin Park



## john.embrace (Oct 5, 2011)

*Lost Stories of Ruskin Park*

Embrace Cooperation Ltd had received funding from Heritage Lottery fund to run a community project focusing on Ruskin Park.

*Overview of project:*
This year project will start October 2011, focusing on the historical and natural heritage of Ruskin Park in Lambeth, South London. This will include heritage of English historical figure John Ruskin who was a famous artist, writer and social campaigner. John Ruskin lived nearby from 1823 to 1871 and the park is named after him.

This project is participant led (long term volunteers and short-term participants).  Our initial research has highlighted many potential research areas which will be shown to project participants. Under Embrace project staff guidance and with the involvement of project partners (i.e. Lambeth Archives) the project participants  will be narrow down the project focus to concentrate on specific areas of interest.

More information can be seen at Embrace Environmental Projects website: 

http://embraceenvironment.wordpress.com/lost-stories-of-ruskin-park/


----------

